# Looking to form a D&D group in Mission, B.C., Canada



## _undrentide_ (Sep 5, 2003)

Anyone interested plz email me at mike_the_sennite@hotmail.com     .


----------



## _undrentide_ (Oct 18, 2003)

*bump*


----------

